# Tank Build - **update Nov 27th**



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

Its taken 5 years but I'm back in the fish hobby. I had a 6' tank with 8 Red Bellied Piranhas before and want to take it to the next level with this tank.

Over the next couple month I'll be finishing up the stand, canopy, adding some lights, and a variety of plant species.

Tank form 5 years ago








The tank on the right is what it looked like when we picked it up








Got it on the stand. Deuce helped.








Got the filter started and added the pool filter sand.








With the filter assembled, added another Red and a Cariba, and some driftwood.








Fish








Another full tank shot


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

nice start


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sweet! Welcome back. What took ya so long.lol jk


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Lookin' good man...

Your previous tank from 5 years ago looked great... 
Looking forward to seeing your new setup progress.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice start. I like the look of the tank now with no plants.

Anybody else LOL at the super long overflow hoses in the sw tank pic?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I didn't notice it the first time I saw it...

But now that you mention it...


----------



## thaos95 (Feb 8, 2010)

looking good


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks guys.

It's nice to be back. And yeah the overflow pipes were long but the tanks were awesome. Worked for him I guess.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Nice start. I like the look of the tank now with no plants.
> 
> Anybody else LOL at the super long overflow hoses in the sw tank pic?


I was laughing when I seen that too. May not look the best, but if it works and the fish are doing well can't knock that. On the other hand your old setup looks very good...Nice progress on this new tank and I'm sure it'll look as sharp as ur old setup did. GOOD WORK and keep the pics coming!!!









Is this new tank also a 125G or is it a 180G?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

i like the tree trunk...look good great start.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

good work so far. im sure it will look awesome when finished


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

> I was laughing when I seen that too. May not look the best, but if it works and the fish are doing well can't knock that. On the other hand your old setup looks very good...Nice progress on this new tank and I'm sure it'll look as sharp as ur old setup did. GOOD WORK and keep the pics coming!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the comments!

The new tank is 135g with dual corner overflows. The sump holds another 5-7g. I'm not going to heavily stock the tank. Probably 6 pygos.

The old tank was 108 with no overflows with only 2 AC500s for filtration.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I like that set up and placement of the wood so far.

Welcome back to the hobby.


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

Full tank shot. New 48" T5 double fixture and a couple amazon swords









The gang









Original RBP









Cariba


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Looking good







I like the less is more theme


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

^have to agree with the less is more comment. loving the new look


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

Same less Is more looks awesome and way bigger then a 135


----------



## zorg2000k (Jun 5, 2010)

Loving the look, The wood you have there is exactly what i have been looking for. The two single upright pieces. Did you collect them yourself or purchase ??


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I love the 2 simple pieces of driftwood also. Give me an idea to try myself some day.


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

zorg2000k said:


> I love the 2 simple pieces of driftwood also. Give me an idea to try myself some day.


Yeah I've done it before. Just screwed a piece of acrylic to the base of the wood and the sand holds it in place.

Thanks again for the compliments.


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

Great job bro! Looks like the hard work paid off and your fish look incredibly happy.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

man i thought i was good with setting my tank up very nice


----------



## 02stampede (Jul 20, 2010)

Thats awesome. Gave me some ideas for mine.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Simple, clean and awesome. Looks really good and I also like having lots of open swimming space for them


----------

